# TrustFire ST-50 SST-50



## Tally-ho (Apr 12, 2010)

I am a newbie and I wanted to hear the opinion of experienced people to whether the specifications seemed consistent ... because I do not know much myself.

I tried to edit my first message to erase the link to the vendor shop and only put specification instead:

_Brand:	TrustFire
Model:	ST-50
Emitter Brand/Type:	Luminus
Emitter BIN:	SST-50
Color BIN:	White
Total Emitters:	1
Battery Configurations:	2 x 18650 rechargeable lithium batteries
Voltage Input:	5~8.4V, 8.4V max

Mode Arrangement:	Hi (5000mA 1300LM) > Mid (3000mA 800LM) > Low (1750mA 500LM)
Circuitry:	Digital Regulated 5000mA Current Output
Brightness:	1300 lumens maximum brightness_


Anyway, I do not even know if this is enough to get your opinion since there is nothing more about the driver. I guess it's better to wait until someone buys it for testing to have more clues.


----------



## easilyled (Apr 12, 2010)

Tally-ho said:


> Here it is:
> Link removed
> $76.26



What is the purpose of this post? Sure seems like an advert.


----------



## Tally-ho (Apr 12, 2010)

easilyled said:


> Sure seems like an advert.



Nope, it was to have opinion about this.

FIRST MESSAGE EDITED TO REMOVE THE LINK TO THE VENDOR SHOP.
(but it remains in the quoted message)


----------



## space-time (Apr 12, 2010)

Tally-ho: :welcome:

I just spotted that light myself today since it showed up in the "new arrivals" section of a certain vendor. Well... I'm thinking about buying one! :thumbsup: I bought a Trustfire TR-1200 - see posts in a couple of other threads in this section - and just love it. That is a 5 * Cree emitter light listed at 1200 emitter lumens, probably 800 or 900 OTF.

I was hoping Trustfire or some other ***fire would come out with more-or-less the same thing (in lumen output) with a SST-50, and here it is. The specs say a full 5 amps at the top, as you noted, then 3A, then 1.7A! That's what I want. Some of the SST-50 lights I've read about so far(shipping or expected) seem only do 2.5 or 2.8A to keep heat dissipation down, they are 26 mm or 35 mm which doesn't seem like enough to dissipate all that heat (but does make them pocketable), and some seem to be direct drive with no constant current drivers. This thing says "digitally regulated current output", plus with 5 modes. I'm assuming that has to translate into a driver capable of handling all that current.

The second (middle) mode says 3 amps. That would make it similar to the Thrunite Catapult! http://www.thrunite.com/productsweb/Catapult.html From what I can tell there the Cat runs at 3A on high and it also has that nice smooth reflector, like this one. This thing says it does 5A on high, which means you could probably cook eggs and bacon with it if you set a frying pan on top of the head.  At least they seem to have beefed up the head heat sink over the TR-1200 from the pix. 

Lol! Now the big decision whether to spring for it or not. :laughing:


----------



## easilyled (Apr 12, 2010)

The certain vendor that the link pointed to before it was edited has a very dubious reputation on CPF.

The specs are often completely worthless and the products are often hit and miss.

The lights are often clones of other clones.

Be warned.


----------



## space-time (Apr 12, 2010)

easilyled: all very true! Definitely a "buyer beware" situation. Yet I just pulled the trigger and got one anyway. 

It will be interesting to see how many weeks before it ships - if it ever ships - and how many weeks before it arrives - if it ever arrives. I bought my TR-1200 at the same outfit and it took 2 weeks to ship, then another 1.5 weeks to arrive with the express ship.

Apparently the light comes with 2 18650s (far below their rated mAh I'm sure), a wall charger for the 18650s (that will probably go above 4.2V even though its not supposed to) and a padded cut-foam box that may actually prevent the light from being dinged up in shipping for a change.

I'll post some pix and beamshots if and when it ever shows up.


----------



## easilyled (Apr 13, 2010)

space-time said:


> easilyled: all very true! Definitely a "buyer beware" situation. Yet I just pulled the trigger and got one anyway.
> 
> It will be interesting to see how many weeks before it ships - if it ever ships - and how many weeks before it arrives - if it ever arrives. I bought my TR-1200 at the same outfit and it took 2 weeks to ship, then another 1.5 weeks to arrive with the express ship.
> 
> ...



Good luck. I hope you are pleasantly surprised.


----------



## space-time (Apr 13, 2010)

Well I canceled the order already.  Thinking about it some more the light wouldn't do much more lumens-wise than the TR-1200 I already have. Probably would be more of a thrower though, like the Catapult, with that nice large smooth reflector.


----------



## joe1512 (Apr 13, 2010)

Tally-ho said:


> I am a newbie and I wanted to hear the opinion of experienced people to whether the specifications seemed consistent ... because I do not know much myself.
> 
> I tried to edit my first message to erase the link to the vendor shop and only put specification instead:
> 
> ...



I think the OP just wants someone experienced to see if these specs are legit, not to 'advertise' it.

I didn't think you could drive an SST-50 at 5 amps. If possible, I also seriously doubt they are actually doing so. Cheapo lights generally don't have very good heat sinking and the sheer heat from 5 amps of output (probably 25+ watts!) will quickly kill the LED and reduce its efficiency.

No matter what, you won't be getting any 1300 lumens.


If you are dead-set on geting a really bright medium sized light, I'd consider the following:

Trustfire TR1200 - has reviews, a video, and people are pretty pleased with it. Uses 5 smaller more efficient emitters.
Go to dealextreme and do a search to find it.


There are several other 600-700 lumen lights that are not too expensive but are 'name brands'. A short list would be:

-- the 6xAA itp Polestar A6. Very floody, 3 well spaced brightness, nicely built. 80 bucks, minus 10% discount and free shipping at goinggear.

- MG RX1 at shiningbeam.com 60 bucks, uses 18650 or 2xCR123. Big reflector for pretty good throw. MC-E emitter. 

Others can chime in with their opinions as I know there are a few other <80 dollar lights out there in the same weight class so to speak.


----------



## easilyled (Apr 13, 2010)

joe1512 said:


> I think the OP just wants someone experienced to see if these specs are legit, not to 'advertise' it.



The OP has completely changed the first post since my comment.
Until then, the first post just said:-

Here it is:-
Link
Price


Nothing else. What would you have concluded?


----------



## joe1512 (Apr 13, 2010)

easilyled said:


> The OP has completely changed the first post since my comment.
> Until then, the first post just said:-
> 
> Here it is:-
> ...



I should have said, "I think the OP had just intended to get commentary about the specs, although it appears he didn't go about it in the best manner until he edited the post.". (or I shouldn't have said anything). Did not mean to imply that your moderation was incorrect. You guys are the only defense against a decline into spam/advert-ville!


----------



## Tally-ho (Apr 13, 2010)

You are right easilyled, my first message, that I have been slow to change, was too brief to be clear.

The TrustFire TR-1200 (5*Cree Q5, HA-III) seems a very good deal for the price but ideally, if I were to choose a flashlight with 3 batteries, I would prefer a body like the one of the Utrafire WF-1300L (SSC U2*7, HA-II) that looks pretty good, or the one of the Ultrafire WF-2000L (SSC P7, HA-III) but they are much more expensive that the TR-1200.

I seen the ITP Polestar A6 discussed here.

For about 60$ there is the Romisen RC-T6 6*Cree Q4.

Well, I'm going to "investigate" about those flashlights.
Thank you for your comments.

Beamshots of an Utrafire WF-1300L modified with 7*XR-E R2 :naughty:





More beamshots: http://www.lampesdb.fr/index.php?page=beamshots


----------



## space-time (Apr 14, 2010)

Tally-ho said:


> The TrustFire TR-1200 (5*Cree Q5, HA-III) seems a very good deal for the price but ideally, if I were to choose a flashlight with 3 batteries...



Ah but.. the TR-1200 also works on 2 18650s -or- just 3 RCR123As with no visible difference in brightness in any of the 3 configurations! It comes with 4 sections that can be unscrewed and mixed-and-matched for different sizes. It handles up to 12.6 volts. The light may work with 4 CR123A primary cells too, but I haven't checked the battery current draw on that one yet to verify it stays under 1C.


----------



## Tally-ho (Apr 14, 2010)

space-time said:


> Ah but.. the TR-1200 also works on 2 18650s -or- just 3 RCR123As with no visible difference in brightness in any of the 3 configurations!


Perfect, it is the point that I forgot to ask for.
I will certainly buy a TR-1200 with my next order to DX. I will wait until prices drop a bit for SST50 flashlights before buying one.


----------



## space-time (Apr 14, 2010)

That's what I'm thinking too (about the SST-50) - if the price eventually drops to something like $50 instead of $76 I would probably get one just for the fun of it. Maybe if they loose the batteries and charger the light is packed with. That would probably cut $10-15 or so.


----------



## cccpull (Apr 15, 2010)

Just took a look at it and that flashlight looks good!
It's a shame shipping takes so long and you really don't know in what shape it's going to arrive. The price is not that bad if you consider the charger and batteries are worth about $16 and the light $60. You can always use more 18650's.


----------



## space-time (Apr 15, 2010)

I was thinking that!  I could always use a couple more 18650s and that travel wall charger would be handy if it works. As long as the batts are pulled out soon after the charge it would probably do the job regardless. 

I'm still thinking about it. Maybe something to do with the tax refund. I'll bet this one is quite a thrower. TR-1200 has both good hotspot and fill, which I love for general use. But it would be handy to have something that is mostly throw.


----------



## phantom23 (Apr 15, 2010)

TR-1200 seems to be fairly bright but sorry, I don't believe in five Q5s, HA-III and goot heat management for 45 bucks.

SST-50 flashlights are quite expensive because Luminus emitters are expensive. Don't forget Trustfire SST-50 has two cells and charger included.


----------



## don.gwapo (Apr 15, 2010)

Wow, that ultrafire speciale just spank the sr90 in throw and brightness.


----------



## phantom23 (Apr 15, 2010)

Throw? Definitely not. Brightness? It's very close indeed. It can be even brighter with new XP-Gs.


----------



## Tally-ho (Apr 16, 2010)

phantom23 said:


> TR-1200 seems to be fairly bright but sorry, I don't believe in five Q5s, HA-III and goot heat management for 45 bucks.


I really do not believe that it is HA-III but, as a direct link to the trustfire ST-50 generated a confusion, I mentioned it to give a better idea of which product and vendor I was talking about.

Why do you not believe in 5*Q5 ? Too obsolete ?

I'm not looking for a thrower, I'm looking for something that would be 2/3 flooder for close and mid range, and 1/3 thrower for long range. A large spill but not with a too powerfull spot to not blind when the light is use in close range.
I imagine that a TR-1200 is quite different as a WF-1000L but it seems that this last one is close to what I'm looking for even if the "OP-flashlight" is interesting for the price and surely for the output.



NiXoN said:


> *Tiablo ACEG MC-E*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

